# Just Ordered Today !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2015-Ameristep-The-Crush-Enforcer-Hub-Style-Ground-Blind-Realtree-Xtra-Camo-/371289080153?hash=item56728dc159

I'm so tired of being out in the open and nothing comes around. I know a couple of good spots besides some trees that will be perfect for this... I think it will work fine.

Normally this is a hunting blind for gun or bow, but where I am you are visible and hunting with a sling is just on the verge of being ridiculously far. This should shorten up my shots by at least 10-20 yards if things go right.

I'm scheduled to get it Friday ;- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like a kid with a new toy ! Good for you . This should work especially if you can have it already set up ahead of time so they get aquanted to it being in their environment .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I do a lot of hunting out of one just like it have had hogs rub the side of it how close they get.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good idea ... keep us posted on how it works for you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Fed Ex says it will be here Friday ..... I want it NOW









wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have something similar ... but I use it to block the wind while ice fishing! Dual purpose!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I have something similar ... but I use it to block the wind while ice fishing! Dual purpose!


Lol I actually own an ice fishing rod but I've only ever used it as a little 30" ultralight spinning stick.. Landed a 42" pike on it once, was good for some funny looks from other fishermen. Fun times, but I'd love to use it for its intended purpose some day, too.

Sorry for the hijack just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I just hide in bushes and stuff like a bush wookie but I know your in the desert


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> I just hide in bushes and stuff like a bush wookie but I know your in the desert


I wish I had cover like in a bushy area, but no dice here .. still waiting, still say Friday arrival.









wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Be sure and post a pic of your blind out there in the wilds when you get it all set up.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Be sure and post a pic of your blind out there in the wilds when you get it all set up.


Believe me I will ;- )

I hope it is easy to set up ... One old guy in the boonies setting up a hunting blind and it being a pain to set up or take down is not my idea of fun ;- )

Have my new hunting carry setup too .... just a dove belt pouch set up that has two pouches in front ... each can hold two types of ammo and the place in the back where the doves go holds three slingshots perfectly and out of the sun and protects the tubes.

I changed the belt (it was pure crap) to a Walmart camo web belt that just barely fit but is a lot stiffer, very nice set up ..... 3/8" steel and 5/8" Marbles in the left pouch and 1/2" steel in the right. If I was hunting EAST of the 14 frwy I would put in some 1/2oz lead egg weights too. Even though the lead is legal on the west side with a slingshot because the lead is not being fired out of a barrel ... you never know what Fish and Game person you will meet that has an attitude ... and yes I have my hunting license and regulations on me !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would set it up out doors for a few days to get the new factory smell aired out of it....Not sure if that would hamper where you

are going tho as to the animals there...ya know a different smell in there area..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Once the game gets used to it, you'll be surprised @ how close they'll come.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JonM said:


> Once the game gets used to it, you'll be surprised @ how close they'll come.


I'm sure, I will take it out this weekend, I can hardly wait.

wll


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

FIrst time I ever used one of them popup blinds I could have literally strangled a couple of wild turkeys with my bare hands. I shot..er umm...stabbed a whitetail doe out of one several years back with a fiberglass recurve and I am pretty sure I felt the arrow hit the deer, the arrow never "flew" . When everything goes right they are wicked tools for dealing death to tasy critters. My Nephew actually missed a small buck twice in one of them blinds and then killed it on the third shot with his compound his first year bow hunting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it is in Bloomington, CA to arrive tomorrow ... is it tomorrow yet :- )









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it just arrived and it is very well made for sure, it is very, very nice ! The inside is a flat black so when windows are closed nothing will be able to see me ;- )

Opening it up is a bit of a pain, I'm letting it stretch out right now, I may keep it set up over the weekend to let it have a good stretch.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Getting the knack of it now, set it up in my garage and I'll let it sit for the night. It is big, so it is a bit awkward to get used to opening it up.

Again, very well made ;- )

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Get a head torch and go at night mate?

Mr-S


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> Get a head torch and go at night mate?
> 
> Mr-S


I have been warned many times by many different folk... When the sun is close to going down in that area get out....... It is NOT a good area to be in at night !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have set it up about 5 or 6 times so I got it down, the trick is the door being open when closing and closed when setting up ;- ) This unit is very well made !

Have some square nuts for something large if I should see something and a few game calls along with a small chair ... If it is not 110deg at 8am I should be fine ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it was pretty windy today so I did not set it up, being it is just me out there I'm not going through a big deal to set it up in the wind.

Had some great shots at starlings about the 35yard range and was close but no cigar. For some reason today I have seen more starlings than I have in past month or so. I shot 3/8" steel and the problem is I can't see where the ammo goes so I don't know how really close I am until I let loose with a 5/8" marble. I shot a few 3/8" against a solid gray background and I was shooting right there, so my misses were probably very close. When I did shoot marbles at starlings they took off as I could see the shots were within 6 inches of them, and I'm sure they could see the marble flying their way too.

I'm still amazed at the speed the ammo flies out of Chinese size looped tubes with a 500%+ elongation factor ... those marbles were flying very flat and fast, not to mention the 3/8" steel were mostly invisible !

Had two ravens hover over me and actually fly uncomfortably close, about 10-15 feet above me and just hover and squawk, they did this for a log time, maybe 15 min or so. It is way past breading season so I have have no idea what these guys were up to ? If one of them would have come closer as if to attack (they rarely attack a human), he would have got a 1/2" steel in his gut for sure, law or no law ! I don't need a bird that stands about 24" high and has a wingspan of over 40" ripping me a new one, if you know what I mean ! Very strange that they would come this close when there is no nest to protect ?

I'll be heading back out later today.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sometimes ravens are just alarmists ... that is, they squawk and carry on to warn other ravens (and other animals) of a perceived predator. Either that or perhaps they were laughing at you ....

Good luck today!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Sometimes ravens are just alarmists ... that is, they squawk and carry on to warn other ravens (and other animals) of a perceived predator. Either that or perhaps they were laughing at you ....
> 
> Good luck today!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yes that is true, they are very, very smart birds !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Out again and this time I had 9 ravens circling me .... I felt like I was in the movie the birds. I got to 12 yds or so of one, and he let me have an earful, he was using his full vocabulary ;- ) Man alive, they all were yelling and squawking. I'll see if they combed down when I go back out there.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again this am, still a bit windy so I did not set up the blind ;- (

Ravens are all gone ...very, very strange after yesterdays adventure with them.

Shot a bit, and the ammo is just sizzling out of my sling ... at a good 40+yds 5/8" marbles just hauling arse ! i took a shot at about 30yds at a steel pipe embedded in a 2x6 about 15 feet high under a steel shed roof, my shot hit the 2x6 .... it sounded like a gun shot went off it hit it so hard

I shot some 3/8" steel in a big oak tree and the balls looked like they gained speed as they approached the tree ..... man alive !

Temp was in the low 80's so I know the speed of the 3/8' was above 290fps from my testing of late and the 5/8" marbles were above 270fps for sure.

The only thing is the 1842 looped tubes are overbore for the 3/8" steel and you do get some pretty good finger smack. I taped up my glove so the finger slap does not hurt as much ..... yes the finger slap hurt even with think archery gloves on !

wll


----------

